

Need a partner to apply to YC with?  Fill out your half of the app and find like minded people - bokonist
http://www.hackermatcher.com/home/

======
dottertrotter
I was thinking the same thing. Bokonist feel free to email me and we might be
able to set something up. bradleyt (dot) marsh (at) gmail. I'm the one who
built hackrtrackr by the way.

------
dpapathanasiou
It's a good idea, and fills a real need (I say that as a doomed, not-a-genius
single founder myself), but I think you'd get more people willing to post if
you asked for _less_ information on the form.

The form should have just two questions, really: "What are some ideas you are
interested in working on?" and an email address.

Potential partners can discuss all the other details between themselves.

~~~
tocomment
I like it the way it is.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
For a guy who has no information about himself on his site's "About" page,
you're awfully comfortable with other people publicly posting lots of data
about themselves. ;)

Seriously, though, I know that form is based on the YC application, but YC
doesn't make applications public.

Asking that much is going to make people who would otherwise fill out that
form hesitate (it's one reason I haven't posted there myself, for example).

~~~
Tichy
Can't you just leave the questions blank, if you don't like them?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Possibly; I didn't try it, though.

------
rokhayakebe
ou should connect with hacktracker and see what you guys can do together as
far as mashing up your services

------
Alex3917
@dcurtis

[http://www.oceansalive.org/eat.cfm?subnav=fishpage&fish=...](http://www.oceansalive.org/eat.cfm?subnav=fishpage&fish=154)

Not only is bluefin tuna overfished and in danger of extinction, but it's
extremely high in mercury and PCBs as well.

~~~
dcurtis
That's pretty disturbing. But it tastes soooo good.

And actually, I think the blue fin tuna used in sushi is actually not from the
"blue fin tuna" that you linked to. But I'm not entirely sure.

~~~
Alex3917
Well I'm not going to tell you not to order it because it's overfished, but
you should seriously watch out because of the mercury. I know about a lot of
really rich people who ate sushi a couple times a week when it first came to
the US. Then they started having their hands shake and having all these weird
neurological problem. Turned out to be the mercury, so now they aren't allowed
to eat fish at all and they have to have all this crazy medical treatment.

------
cellis
I thought it was good. I posted my info.

------
whacked_new
small mistake: submission form asks winter commitment but front page shows
summer commitment

------
curi
Why would we want to use your messaging system instead of just posting our
email address?

